# Finally out of the dark



## Daniel374628 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, today I can finally say that I have this thing beaten. Things feel real just as they once did! 
The feelings linger, but they no longer bother me.
For all of you suffering, stay strong! This thing could be beaten tomorrow if you just keep faith, don't give up a minute before the miracle!


----------



## seafoamocean (Sep 27, 2015)

I needed to hear this!!


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

How'd you do it?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you have the blank mind too?


----------

